# Stimulus Payments - Have you received yours?



## lovely333 (May 2, 2008)

Hey I was just wondering if anyone has gotten their stimulis payment yet. I was supposed to get mine today but nothing was in my account.


----------



## Janice (May 2, 2008)

03 - Nothing yet here.


----------



## AppleDiva (May 2, 2008)

not I (should come on Monday)


According to link Stimulus Payments: New Payment Schedule - Wealthy Reader, the updated payment schedule.


----------



## MACATTAK (May 2, 2008)

Nope


----------



## *Stargazer* (May 2, 2008)

They are making them all through the day. Check out the irs.gov site for a Where's My Stimulus tracker. Welcome to Where's My Stimulus Payment?


Mine's not due for a week, but I spent part of it at MAC yesterday


----------



## Brittni (May 2, 2008)

Quote:

 *Last two SSN digits:*
* Payments will be transmitted no later than:* 
00 through 20: May 2 
*21 through 75:** May 9* 
76 through 99: May 16  
 
I guess mine is "NO LATER" than May 9th. Bummer... I was hoping when I check my bank account tonight it'd be in there.  I would looovee to be able to spend my $$ on something materialistic for myself but instead it's going straight toward school!


----------



## Obreathemykiss (May 2, 2008)

I am flippin frustrated because my dad opted to not put me down for direct deposit and now my check won't be "in the mail" till the end of June.  I already have most of it spent-to pay some of my cc, buy a new bedroom comforter/redecorate, buy makeup and clothes...and save $100 and I haven't even gotten the damn thing yet!  I wish some magic would happen and it just come today!


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (May 2, 2008)

I just got mine!  It wasn't there earlier this morning.  I'll wish you guys good stimulus check karma.  It really sucks that not everyone can get them at the same time!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (May 2, 2008)

mine should be in the mail i guess, as my last 2 digits of my ssn are in the first bracket. 

man. mine is already spent too. i gotta pay my health insurance for feb. march and april. wow, i haven't even gotten the damn check yet, i was going to put most of it in savings


----------



## SuSana (May 2, 2008)

I'm supposed to get mine next week.  This lady at work is upset cause she was expecting $600 and had already spent it basically and she only got $300.  So now I'm not going to expect the full amount just in case.


----------



## Brittni (May 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_I'm supposed to get mine next week. This lady at work is upset cause she was expecting $600 and had already spent it basically and she only got $300. So now I'm not going to expect the full amount just in case._

 
I know how that goes. My mom's friend called up complaining because their family did something to get it faster by check or something wierd (not even really sure) but anyways now they are mad because they have to wait even longer because it'll be in check form. It was like...you have four kids, do you REALLY need to complain? At least the fat chunk of money you're getting is $2,400.00. lol. But apparently she wants it nowwww.... hmm....some people....


----------



## *Stargazer* (May 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_I'm supposed to get mine next week.  This lady at work is upset cause she was expecting $600 and had already spent it basically and she only got $300.  So now I'm not going to expect the full amount just in case._

 
A lot of people didn't realize that you have to actually use the IRS calculator to figure out your amount. It's "up to" 300 and "up to" 600, etc. It depends on the amounts of tax you paid last year.


----------



## *Stargazer* (May 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_I know how that goes. My mom's friend called up complaining because their family did something to get it faster by check or something wierd (not even really sure) but anyways now they are mad because they have to wait even longer because it'll be in check form. It was like...you have four kids, do you REALLY need to complain? At least the fat chunk of money you're getting is $2,400.00. lol. But apparently she wants it nowwww.... hmm....some people...._

 
Sounds like she may have done a RAL. If the money came to you through a tax prep service instead of directly from the IRS, you have to wait for a paper check.


----------



## Brittni (May 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Stargazer** 

 
_Sounds like she may have done a RAL. If the money came to you through a tax prep service instead of directly from the IRS, you have to wait for a paper check._

 
Yep, that was it! Slipped my mind on what it was called. I was just irritated with her greediness.


----------



## *Stargazer* (May 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_Yep, that was it! Slipped my mind on what it was called. I was just irritated with her greediness. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I hear ya!


----------



## MakeupGoddess (May 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_I know how that goes. My mom's friend called up complaining because their family did something to get it faster by check or something wierd (not even really sure) but anyways now they are mad because they have to wait even longer because it'll be in check form. *It was like...you have four kids, do you REALLY need to complain?* At least the fat chunk of money you're getting is $2,400.00. lol. But apparently she wants it nowwww.... hmm....some people...._

 

Does that mean she needs it less than the next person? All the more reason for her to get it sooner.


----------



## COBI (May 2, 2008)

Get out the violins: I don't get one... too much income, there are definitely worse problems to have than mine.


----------



## Beauty Mark (May 2, 2008)

Mine was received on the 28th of April. I did direct deposit for my taxes and filed electronically early March


----------



## Divinity (May 2, 2008)

Aren't we all supposed to get letters telling us when we will get it first?


----------



## *Stargazer* (May 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Divinity* 

 
_Aren't we all supposed to get letters telling us when we will get it first?_

 
I think so. But I wouldn't worry if you didn't get one. Or if that Tracker doesn't have your info yet. I have a feeling this is going to be a case of a lot of stuff happening after the fact. We're getting a stimulus but it isn't showing on the Tracker yet. But I talked to a few people who got the same message that I did and then got deposits today.


----------



## SuSana (May 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Stargazer** 

 
_A lot of people didn't realize that you have to actually use the IRS calculator to figure out your amount. It's "up to" 300 and "up to" 600, etc. It depends on the amounts of tax you paid last year._

 
Oh I knew it was up to $600 because I had carefully read their announcement but apparently a lot of people didn't, but the reason I said just in case was because when I got my taxes done they calculated it and said I should get the whole $600 but I'm not going to expect the whole thing even though I REALLY want it


----------



## *Stargazer* (May 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_Oh I knew it was up to $600 because I had carefully read their announcement but apparently a lot of people didn't, but the reason I said just in case was because when I got my taxes done they calculated it and said I should get the whole $600 but I'm not going to expect the whole thing even though I REALLY want it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Sorry, I meant it sounded like the lady you were talking about didn't know.


----------



## SuSana (May 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Stargazer** 

 
_Sorry, I meant it sounded like the lady you were talking about didn't know._

 
Oh she didn't!  She was really mad that she didn't get the $600 and I told her it was up to, not everyone is guaranteed the full amount and she said oh I thought everyone was getting the same.  But what is weird is that she has a son that sha claims who is 16 and she only got $300.  I thought you got more if you have kids?


----------



## kimmy (May 2, 2008)

i still have to wait a couple weeks for mine...and i better get the whole six hundred dammit. the irs makes my heart sad, so it's time they make up for it!


----------



## MACATTAK (May 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_Get out the violins: I don't get one... too much income, there are definitely worse problems to have than mine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Where do you work & are they hiring??


----------



## noahlowryfan (May 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_Oh she didn't!  She was really mad that she didn't get the $600 and I told her it was up to, not everyone is guaranteed the full amount and she said oh I thought everyone was getting the same.  But what is weird is that she has a son that sha claims who is 16 and she only got $300.  I thought you got more if you have kids?_

 
here's what it said on the IRS website:

To receive a payment, taxpayers must have a valid Social Security number, $3,000 of income and file a 2007 federal tax return. IRS will take care of the rest. Eligible people will receive up to $600 ($1,200 for married couples), and parents will receive an additional $300 for each eligible child younger than 17.


----------



## trip75 (May 2, 2008)

I got mine today. Direct deposit. WOO-HOO!!!


----------



## captodometer (May 3, 2008)

I got mine yesterday: I'm in the 00-20 group.  I'm also living overseas and filed my taxes from there.  So it is likely that those of you in the US will get your stimulus payment right on schedule


----------



## CantAffordMAC (May 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 

 
_here's what it said on the IRS website:

To receive a payment, taxpayers must have a valid Social Security number, $3,000 of income and file a 2007 federal tax return. IRS will take care of the rest. Eligible people will receive up to $600 ($1,200 for married couples), and parents will receive an additional $300 for each eligible child younger than 17._

 
So i won't be getting a check. Because I ddin't make $3,000. I know its my fault because I didnt read carefully...

but damn it! They could have been a little more fucking detailed when they started talking about these damn checks. Now all this time I was expecting money back to pay my health insurance/save and I won't get shit


----------



## KikiB (May 4, 2008)

I don't get the stimulus payment because I am a dependent, however I did get my refund already and surprisingly I haven't spent it. I'm trying to keep a good cushion of $$ in my checking account. I could have easily bought a pair of Ed Hardy sunglasses...but I could be better off trying to actually save money up to buy them.


----------

